# 3.0.3



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I heard a lot of good reviews for the software update 3.0.3, so I went ahead and updated it.  Now things are a little wonky.  My current book isn't at the top of the list where it should be.  In fact, its 22 pages IN, and its set to "most recent first".  How do I fix this?  I tried restarting it from the settings menu and that didn't help me at all.  Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Turn on your wireless/3G connection, and sync.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so much Pidgeon! I never would have thought to sync it. My current book is now at the top of the list, exactly where it should be!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you go from 3.02 to 3.03? Is it a noticeable change. I am still on 3.02 and I was thinking about 3.03. But some had posted it made their font lighter and I sure don't want that.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I went from 3.02. To be honest, I haven't noticed anything drasticly different. Page turns are a smigdeon faster, that's about it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, thanks. I wonder why its taking so long for them to make 3.03 an auto update. Its still in beta isn't it.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I believe so. On the website the are still calling it an early release. I'm sure they will push it thru in a month or two.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I went to 3.0.3 Tuesday evening. I started having trouble with my K3 "locking up. I would slide the power button to "wake" it up and it would not. The amazon kindle CS person sent it a signal of some sort and it woke up. Luckily I happened to have wireless turned on. I usually have it off to save on battery. I went to 3.0.3 and it has not froze up since.  Before then it was happening almost every day. It started about 2 weeks ago . . . Before the update I did a factory reset and that did not help either. The new firmware seems to have helped . . .time will tell.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I updated my wife's K3 to 3.03 and haven't heard any complaints.  She also hasn't mentioned any restarts, but she may just be used to those by now.


----------



## DaronFraley (Sep 27, 2010)

I also had the problem with my new Kindle locking up. It was completely unresponsive, and I knew it had enough battery power. I plugged it in and got no lights. So I called support, and within minutes it was rebooting. Support had me install 3.0.3, and it hasn't locked up since.

One very curious thing, however... I have one of the official Kindle leather covers, the one which folds and has the elastic strap with leather Amazon-logo tab on it. Support refunded the cost of the cover. She had me keep it out of the cover for 24 hours, then called me back to be sure it had not locked up. That is when she refunded the cost of the cover and said I should get the lighted cover instead.

? The only thing I can think of is that the top notch where the spring-loaded hook inserts into the side, there is a visible piece of copper inside. Is that for grounding? I wonder if the hook makes contact inside with the copper.

Naturally, I was very skeptical about her solution. I figure the update did more to fix it than keeping the cover off. Just to prove it to myself, I have it back in the cover, and so far after 24 hours, no lockups. I won't complain about the free money . . . It just seemed very strange to me.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

There's a long discussion of the case problem here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45301.0.html - and probably many other places as well!

Summary - there are contacts in the slots to power the lighted case, and it is our suspicion that there is something about the mounting clips on some unlighted cases that cause some electrical problem resulting in restarts.

Many of us have unlighted cases and have never had any problem at all, but it sounds like Amazon are being a bit paranoid at the moment and blaming the case for all problems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Many of us have unlighted cases and have never had any problem at all, but it sounds like Amazon are being a bit paranoid at the moment and blaming the case for all problems.


I'd call it not 'paranoid' but proactive customer service.  They want customers to be happy -- and not return their Kindles!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a reboot issue and I didn't have a cover. customer service had me restore to factory default, which was a pain but it seems to have stopped. 

I am suspecting there is more than one problem, one with the cover, and a separate software issue. My dx used to reboot some, I thought it was normal but after the software update that gave us catagories it seems to have stopped.


----------

